# Sperm build up?



## soundfix (Aug 9, 2010)

Have a MALE RAT-,'Hazem", and have noticed something strange.he has always been a really good groomer, he has no other mates, and i seen him on occasions cleaning his-'willie'/penis.
the odd thing is he appears to be giving himself oral stimulation.THIS IS NOT A JOKE.
On other occasions, i have looked at his penis while hes doind it, and he seems to be chewing on something afterwards.So i kept checking and what looks like a small grain of cooked rice, comes out of his penis.Im presumming its sperm of some kind,----
He has been doing this 2 or 3 times daily, sometimes i see him asleep and he is woken by an erection and then this hard gluey stuff comes out.
Her doesnt have Priaritis(or whatever its called-swollen,4 hour erection) and doent seem to cause him any other pain otherwise. I thought this would go away, ive searched Fancy pet Rat site's but cant find anything other than Priaritis.Im sure this peculiar question will get its fair share of inquiZativeness, but please con sider, this is my pet and its verry embarressing for both him, and for me, when he does this so much.ANy help, or if anyone has seen this in other rats, i would like to know what the hard stuff that comes out is, and why so often.
Im planing on having him neutured, but even the vet said he hadnt come across this peculiar thing before either. cheers


----------



## bulionz (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe get him a gf so he can you know relieve himself kinda ??


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 9, 2010)

Male rats always "groom" themselves 
Don't be worried


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

There are only a few species of mammal on the earth that are known to "groom" themselves, which include primates, dolphins, and rats.... and humans


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

The ma...rat needs to get laid :lol:


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 9, 2010)

chuck it in a bag and put it in the freezer


----------



## bulionz (Aug 9, 2010)

thats what i think to d3pro


----------



## nathanlew (Aug 9, 2010)

yer mate it is what u think it is lol get him a women lol my 25 males all do this same think lol


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

if not a female at least get him a copy of playrat magazine lol


----------



## nathanlew (Aug 9, 2010)

D3pro said:


> if not a female at least get him a copy of playrat magazine lol


bahahahahahhaahhhaahahhahaahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha cool as lmao


----------



## bulionz (Aug 9, 2010)

bahahahaha omfg you just made my day d3pro hahaha omg that was good


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 9, 2010)

If he can do that to himself the last thing he would probably want would be a female friend. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oddball (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen this behavior often with my male rats, but never the 'grain of rice', but then again I don't really watch them that closely when they are doing it. I wouldn't be too worried about the behavior, it is something I have seen in every adult alpha male, and if your male is alone then he will be alpha. 
However the frequency of it could be due to boredom, similar to destructive behavior in dogs and parrots. Rats are very intelligent animals and require mental stimulation such as toys to play with or company to keep them from boredom, it is the reason rats will often not use a wheel to run in; it is monotonous and bores them.
It is recommended if you are keeping rats as pets to have at least two, so they can keep each other company since they are naturally social animals and don't do as well alone, or without constant human attention.

Getting him neutered is a good idea though, because it will mean he is not at risk of testicular cancer, and lots of rats end up getting tumors and cancers as they age. And it means that you will be able to provide him with a female companion who he will probably get along better with than a male.


----------



## soundfix (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Oddmall.re your thoughts-yer like you said, its not unusual behaviour at all, its the soft grain of rice thing that 'erupts' is the bother.
I have 2 female rats, which he has been breeding with, although he lives alone in-side.He is a pet and lives inside with us and the snakes, the others are snake food in the back shed.
Enough of 'Hazems' dirty little secret jokes,- he knows not what he does'eth. 
And there is no way i'd be feeding him to the snake. On the off chance,that he may have some strange penis-disease.
Dont really want to have a sick or dead snake, from food i knew may be contaminated, so please no-more"Feed it to the snake"
If only id get some intelligent, experienced rat people on here,-hmm, thats why ive posted it at THe Pub. You never know.
Anyway, if someone does happen to wander by, and knows anything about my little 'Hazem's problem , please imform.Thanks All


----------



## oddball (Aug 9, 2010)

Soundfix, after referencing my rat health books and doing some research online to confirm my suspicion, I think that the 'rice' you are referring to is your rats semen.
Some species will ejaculate a plug into the female (instead of a liquid) which will then harden and plug the vagina in order to stop a rival's semen being able to fertilise the female later on, both mice and rats are species which do this.
Here is some more information on copulatory plugs if you want.


But I do stand by what I said before, and if you want your pet rat to be most happy, get him a companion. You would need to spend upwards of 4 hours a day with a solitary rat to fulfil his socialisation needs, and realistically that is very hard for a busy person. 

I'm sure he enjoys his visits to his harem very much  but I would still introduce a young male (maybe 4 or 5 weeks old) to him, as he won't perceive such a young rat as a threat to his dominance. 
Happy rats live longer and rats are social creatures, they are not designed to spend large amounts of time alone and getting him a companion he can play with and groom will result in his better health and longer life as well.


----------



## soundfix (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Oddball, thanks for the correspondance,found out its called Vesical Proteinaceous Plug,-the www ishttp://ratguide.com/health/figures/proteinaceous_plug_figure_1.php
Theres pictues and info(you'll see why i was worried).
And yes he has a 'mate' was introduced, but the poor little 5week old copped a poundin,he getting better with it though. havent got a name yet.


oddball said:


> I have seen this behavior often with my male rats, but never the 'grain of rice', but then again I don't really watch them that closely when they are doing it. I wouldn't be too worried about the behavior, it is something I have seen in every adult alpha male, and if your male is alone then he will be alpha.
> However the frequency of it could be due to boredom, similar to destructive behavior in dogs and parrots. Rats are very intelligent animals and require mental stimulation such as toys to play with or company to keep them from boredom, it is the reason rats will often not use a wheel to run in; it is monotonous and bores them.
> It is recommended if you are keeping rats as pets to have at least two, so they can keep each other company since they are naturally social animals and don't do as well alone, or without constant human attention.
> 
> Getting him neutered is a good idea though, because it will mean he is not at risk of testicular cancer, and lots of rats end up getting tumors and cancers as they age. And it means that you will be able to provide him with a female companion who he will probably get along better with than a male.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 10, 2010)

D3pro said:


> if not a female at least get him a copy of playrat magazine lol


 lol nice one i heard the new one has a very revealing albino in it


----------

